# Great European online store



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

I recommend it too. It really is a great place, fast answers to emails, really nice prices and lots and lots of items. And they have Seachem and TMG too!


----------



## Sven (Dec 3, 2002)

If anyone is in the market for f.ex. a aqualine 1000 reactor, they should also check this site out, it´s going for about €47 , I believe this reactor is over $100 in US??


----------

